# Chances of survival...



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

SO, just curious what everyones opinions are on the chances of survival on an auratus with an open fracture on his upper right leg. It is unfortunately the proven male from my breeding pr of CR auratus and today when I was watching the viv, I noticed him "limping" around. Well, curiousity killed me and I pulled him out and his right upper limb has an open fracture that has spun his arm around facing the wrong way (palm side up instead of down). He is in a 10 horizontal and had no significant height he could have fallen from, so it looks liek a freak accident. Not too sure what to do with him, so wanted to see what everyone's opinion was.

Edit: Topic moved in the hopes this might get better attention...good luck Stace - Bill


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I would recommend trying to find an experienced vet to discuss amputation.

In the immediate future - pull him and quarantine in an attempt to reduce the bacterial load that would be experienced in the viv. Place him in a sterilite container (or the like) with moist paper towels and a sterile hide. Keep the container clean and change the paper towels regularly.

Hope he makes it.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

You're a paramedic, fix 'em!!!!

If you can get him to heal the wound without infection then I don't think you are going to have any problems. I made a post recently of a Patricia with a broken back leg. He is doing so well now that I have a hard time telling him from the other frog. Even though his leg is totaly useless and limp, he still can fold it under him as if there was nothing wrong with it. 

Good luck Stace and keep us posted.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Steve,

Yeah, I wish fixin him was that easy! If I remember right yours just had a broken leg and not an open fracture thought, right? The open wound and infection is what I was worried about but I don't really see what could be done other than amputation. So far he seems to be doing absolutley fine so we'll see what happens. I could have it amputated but just haven't pushed to that yet although he is separated and doing fine so far.

Stace


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Right, mine did not have an open fracture. In fact it has healed so well that I begin to wonder if it was dislocated and some how put back into place by itself.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Feed him best you can, don't let the humidity drop, try not to spray directly.

This may come to you as being negative, but mortality is most common in these situations, so don't get you're hopes up or expect anything to great.

I will hope for it the best.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well, he is still doing OK. He was rather vigorous for the first couple of days, but the last day or so he has been sitting in one spot more than before. I don't know if I just caught him at the wrong time or if infection is setting in, but I'm hoping he'll pull through. I have already accepted that the chances are slim, but i can always hope.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Can you clearly see the wound?
Is he bleeding? or does it seem to be healing?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well, without pulling him out I can't see it and I didn't want to add anymore stress to a bad situation. He never did bleed from what I could tell, but I am not sure if the wound is healing of if infection is setting in which is why he is more lethargic.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you have a good nose, catch the frog into a container and smell it. If there is an infection you maybe able to smell it... 

Often amphibians can heal up from some pretty horrific wounds with little to no problems and may simply require supportive treatment. If you can get a decent antibiotic you can administer it by dripping it on the frog. 


Ed


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Would Baytril be good as a broad spectrum antibiotic in a situation like this?

Hope he pulls through for you.

Knocking on wood

Steve


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

That's a pretty good idea guys. I think I will give it a shot although he is still plugging away. He is definitely less active before but there is no sign of infection at this time. Since it has been awhile since the injury happened maybe that is a good sign, but a round of the good stuff would be a smart idea.


----------

